# Sheephead



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Got out to sikes around 2(just in time for the rain!). Fished for about 1.5 hrs, had 2 hits on fiddler crabs, got this one.

Saw a few up top, but I don't even bother with the ones I can see, seems like they never wanna eat. Started getting

wet and cold and called it. Figured I got enought to eat. Saw one other guy there and thanks again for netting my fish! 










I was about 300 or 400 feet away from my net when i hooked it and just drug it down the pier most of the way on 10 lb mono.

.









I still have quite a few crabs left so I will probably try again tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone has been out to fort

pickens? I know its still early for them to be thick out there but figured there might be a few out there?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

That thing is a pig!!! Look's like he's had something take a nibble out of his tail....


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice fish.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a beast!:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

definately a stud sheepie 

i thought pickens road was still closed


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty sure I saw on the news the other day that both Navarre to Pensacola beach and Ft. Pickens was open, I may be wrong tho?


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Them look tasty! nice catch


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (12/18/2009)*pretty sure I saw on the news the other day that both Navarre to Pensacola beach and Ft. Pickens was open, I may be wrong tho?


i havent heard anything on it but it very well might be back open by now


----------



## fishkill (Oct 1, 2007)

Fort Pickens is indeed back open but fishing has been not very good. I did see a ton of mullet caught on Tuesday before it got cold.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn Dust! he's was busy eating thats for sure, look at that belly. Lets hit up my honey hole on the Yaks.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

it looks like a black drum to me....


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *Fishermon (12/23/2009)*it looks like a black drum to me....






Hilarious!!!!


----------

